# Werl Session 16./17 Feb



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Björn und ich haben für das Wochenende 16./17. Februar geplant das Trialgelände in Werl zu besuchen. 

Wir würden uns natürlich sehr freuen mit so vielen von euch wie möglich dorthin zu Fahren!

Gruss
Chris


----------



## vollidiot (30. Januar 2008)

wieso gibt es in werl eigentlich kein wettbewerbe mehr? das gelände lag mir^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (30. Januar 2008)

klingt gut.
sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr euch für einen Tag oder sogar für beide entscheiden habt.
mir persönlich würde der So besser passen.
Mache meine entscheidung aber unteranderem noch vom wetter abängig.

Prinzipiell finde ich die idee aber sehr gut.

Ich hoffe auch auf rege Teilnahme vom Rest der Horde hier im Forum.

Könnt ihr mich per sms auf dem Laufenden halten, da ich nur selten hier ins Forum sehe. (habe in meiner Wohnung noch keinen T-Anschluss)

VG Semmel


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. Januar 2008)

es gibt dort keine Wettbewerbe mehr, weil sich NDM nicht mehr lohnt, da sich durch zu geringe Starterzahlen (und somit Startgeld) nicht mal die schwarze Null erreichen lässt!

Werl hat ein sehr schönes Gelände und ist nicht wirklich aus der Welt:
von Köln 120km
von Düsseldorf 100km
von Essen 80km
von Kassel 140km
von Hannover 180km
von Frankfurt 240km
von Moskau 2.760km

also aus dem Ruhrgebiet für jeden irgendwie zu erreichen wenn man denn will. Da es sich um ein Vereinsgelände handelt besteht natürlich Helmpflicht.


----------



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2008)

okay semmel ich geb dir dann nch bescheid.
ich warte noch auf ne wantwort von dem vorsitzenden. dann kann ich euch genaueres sagen. 
also halten wir den 17. fest da björn auch nur sonntag kann!


----------



## zumitrial (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute
Am 16.Feb ist da ein Clubtrial, also eine kleine Veranstaltung!!!
Die stellen ja die Sektionen da auf und wir haben da nicht mehr so viel platz um zu fahren.
Am 17.Feb geht das, da haben wir das ganze Gelände für uns allein, vllt sind da ein paar Leute mit den Motorrädern am trainieren.
Gruß Axel


----------



## trialelmi (1. Februar 2008)

vollidiot schrieb:


> wieso gibt es in werl eigentlich kein wettbewerbe mehr? das gelände lag mir^^




 es gibt quasi nur einen fahhradtrialer dort der mehr oder weniger aktiv war. aber das war definitiv zu wenig ...
ich glaube 2002 oder 2003 war der letzte wettbewerb dort. ich war dabei war  halt wie immer ndm arg dünn besiedelt ... leider


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Februar 2008)

Sehr cool! In Werl war ich das letzte Mal vor der Jahrtausendwende..

Ich kann im Auto noch ein bis zwei Leute von Köln mitnehmen.

Bis dann,
Basti


----------



## Levelboss (2. Februar 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Sehr cool! In Werl war ich das letzte Mal vor der Jahrtausendwende..
> 
> Ich kann im Auto noch ein bis zwei Leute von Köln mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte Interesse an einem Platz!


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Februar 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einem Platz!



gebucht.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Februar 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> es gibt quasi nur einen fahhradtrialer dort der mehr oder weniger aktiv war. aber das war definitiv zu wenig ...
> ich glaube 2002 oder 2003 war der letzte wettbewerb dort. ich war dabei war  halt wie immer ndm arg dünn besiedelt ... leider



Jörg: "weis jemand wo mein Zelt hin ist?"
Alle anderen: "du  meinst was da hinten in den bäumen hängt?"


     
Das war schon Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2008)

Schade, 120Km ist dann doch etwas Ã¼ber meiner finanzielle Reichweite.


----------



## luckygambler (14. Februar 2008)

Also in 3 Tagen ist es ja soweit.  Würde gerne nochmal bestätigt wissen, dass ihr auch kommt 
 Wetter soll ja gut werden. Muss jetzt nur noch vollständig gesund werden. aber das passt schon!
Gruss!

meine nummer: 01520 5266002


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

Uhrzeit bitte noch ansagen...
Wenns geht nich vor 1, ich geh am Samstag saufen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

Ach so, kann einer vielleicht noch ne genaue Adresse postren, Strasse, PLZ... fürs Navi... Mille gracie....


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Februar 2008)

http://www.msc-werl.de/anfahrt/anfahrt.php

also ich werde so gegen 11.00 eintreffen, eventuell etwas später. Kommt halt alle so wie ihr könnt.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Februar 2008)

also ich komme auch, fahren so gegen 11uhr in düsseldorf los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (16. Februar 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> http://www.msc-werl.de/anfahrt/anfahrt.php
> 
> also ich werde so gegen 11.00 eintreffen, eventuell etwas später. Kommt halt alle so wie ihr könnt.



Wir starten so gegen 11 in Köln.


----------



## luckygambler (17. Februar 2008)

alles klaro bis gleich!


----------



## bike-show.de (19. Februar 2008)

Klasse Session war das übrigens. Bitte bald wiederholen!


----------



## luckygambler (19. Februar 2008)

oh ja! fahren und vorallem zugucken war grandios! alle die fotos gemacht haben bitte hier posten ode rbei mir melden. 
gruss!


----------



## zumitrial (19. Februar 2008)

jo stimmt, war ne richtig geile Session, müssen wir öfters machen.
Gruß Axel


----------



## bikersemmel (19. Februar 2008)

ich fand es auch super.
also alle Fotos und Videos her rein.

Bis die Tage.

Semmel


----------



## luckygambler (19. Februar 2008)

Ach fast hätte ich es vergessen! 
Es hat sich am Sonntag rumgesprochen, dass wir garnicht befugt waren dort aufs Gelände zu kommen. Das lag einfach daran, dass ich keine Antwort auf meine eMail bekommen habe und wir einfach mal hingefahren sind! 
Jedoch bin ich enttäuscht darüber, dass meine eMail sehr wohl gelesen wurde. Man hatte anscheinend schlichtweg keine Lust zu antworten! Hallo, gehts noch?? 
Ich finde wir könnten für die nächste Session mal ein anderes Gelände wählen. Ich wär für das in Stadtlohn bei Werner Tippke! Dort freut man sich wenigstens über uns und schriebt auch nett zurück! 
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## zumitrial (19. Februar 2008)

Mir ist das egal wo wir fahren, wenn viele Leute da sind dann machts immer Spaß!!!!!!!
Aber Stadtlohn ist cool, ich hätte nichts dagegen.
Gruß Axel


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Februar 2008)

schade das das so weit weg ist Stadtlohn. ist ein geiles gelände.


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322260 


und zum sonntag: Ja, sicher hätte man uns schreiben sollen. Der Herr ist ja aber nicht auf´s Gelände gekommen und hat uns verwiesen. Er sagte schon richtige Sachen. Scheinbar galt eine eMail für ihn nicht als ausreichende Kontaktaufnahme...
Auch vielen Sätze wie "Ihr könnt gerne wiederkommen, nur müssen wir das wissen." Zum Beispiel damit die Autos nicht im Wege stehen. (Was genau diese Absperrung soll versteh ich aber auch nicht).
Im Motorrad-trial oder Motocross ist es übrigens immer so, dass man für´s Training zahlen muss. Schließlich gibt der Verein einem die Möglichkeit legal und ungestört sowie auf extra angefertigten Plätzen zu trainieren. In Großheubach zahlt auch der Fahrradtrialer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. Februar 2008)

1. nettes Video, Danke dafür...

2. befugt waren wir "eigentlich" nicht da zu fahren, aber es hat wirklich niemanden gestört und der Herr der da war hat sich auch nich wirklich beschwert! Sein primäres Anliegen war nur dass die Autos auf der Strasse geparkt waren, und dass sich einer mit seinem Auto auf ein Privatgelände gestellt hat... ja ja, immer diese Leute mit Mettmann Kennzeichen, die haben keinen Plan wie man fährt  
Aber wie gesagt, er fands völlig ok das wir da fahren, er hat uns ja sogar zu diesem NRW Pokal eingeladen der da stattfinden soll. 
Das auf die EMail vom Christain niemand geantwortet hat ist natürlich dumm gelaufen, vielleicht sollten wir das nächste mal einfach kurz anrufen, oder so. Aber ist ja alles gut gelaufen (auch wenn ich keinen Bock hatte und lieber zu Mäckes gefahren bin  )


----------

